# New guy here.. Leaving Pensacola for Kingsville, TX



## OutdoorAviator (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everyone... I do more reading than responding, but figured I'd say hello and introduce myself. Currently a 1st Lt in the USMC, stationed at NAS Whiting here in the panhandle of FL. Wife and I have been here for a year and a half, and after 7 months of flight training, I just finished primary with great scores, and was able to select my #1 choice: Jets/Tailhook in Kingsville, TX. I'll be headed to NAS Lemoore to do some centrifuge training, then back everything up and make the move west.

Currently, I shoot a Bowtech Guardian, 70#, and really hoping to do a number on a few deer/hogs in south TX.. Anybody else here live down that way, want to do some shooting sometime?? :darkbeer:


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*welcome, and cool job.*

USMC honorable discharge in 1990. Siemper fi. Pretty flat down that way. Definetly some hoggs to shoot down their. Used to live down that way yrs ago. Hottt! rode around with the navy for a while on a few boats, far east tour okinawa and all around their. Good shootin bow you got and I shoot 82nd and constitution 07 indoor competition. Forgot to mention be careful and catch you later!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!:beer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Outdoor Aviator. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Good luck with the training, move, and hunting.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Cool job & pics

*Welcome to AT*:thumbs_up
:wav:
:wav:


----------

